# Windows 10 computer will not boot after uninstalling Firefox



## beswickd (Jul 22, 2007)

Good Morning:
I have a Dell XPS 8500 that was updated from Windows 7 Pro 64-bit to Windows 10 Pro 64-bit. I also use Advanced System Care to keep my system clean and protected.

I have been having problems with Mozilla Firefox. When I open it, two tabs open (one is Options) and even if you close the unwanted tab, next time you open a window, it re-opens. I thought that maybe the best bet would be to uninstall and reinstall Mozilla. I used the Mozilla uninstaller, then ran Advanced System Care. When that was done, I restarted my computer.

The computer will not start and I get a Microsoft message stating that an error occurred (kernel_data_inpage_error) and it will restart my computer and try a repair after it downloads some data. The utility gets to 100% and restarts, going to a screen that says it's Beginning Automatic Repair, then nothing. It just sits there.

I have the Dell disc that came with the computer. It says Dell XPS 8500 with device drivers and utilities. I also have a brand new, never loaded Windows 7 professional 64-bit OS disc. It has a note on it that it's intended for refurbished computers.

Please tell me how I can get my system started and fix this mess.

Thank You


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Can you start the computer in Safe Mode?


----------



## beswickd (Jul 22, 2007)

keltic1der said:


> Can you start the computer in Safe Mode?


No, I can't get it into safe mode.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

See if this works:

Fully power down your PC and make sure it has come to a complete halt.
Press the power button on your computer _and wait for the screen with the manufacturer's logo to finish_. While the manufacturer's logo (HP, Dell, Acer, Samsung, Toshiba, Lenovo, etc) is on the screen, your system is undergoing a self-test known as POST in which it identifies connected hardware and brings it to a functional state.
As soon as the logo screen goes away, begin to repeatedly *tap* (_not_ press and keep pressed) the F8 key on your keyboard. Important note: for some laptops you may need to also simultaneously hold down the Fn key as well.
If the Windows loading screen shows up, then you did not tap the F8 key early enough, go back to step 1.
Otherwise, you should be seeing a screen like the one pictured below, titled "Advanced Boot Options." It may appear subtly different for older or newer versions of Windows:

The advanced boot options startup menu.

Once at the Advanced Boot Options screen, use the keyboard to navigate to the option titled "Last Known Good Configuration (advanced)" and press the Enter key


----------



## beswickd (Jul 22, 2007)

Tried that yesterday. I could even hear the tapping, but nothing happened.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

If you are not able to boot into Safe mode, access the boot options, the only possible thing I can think of to try is if you have the Windows 10 CD, you can put that into the drive, let it boot up and use the repair option. Other than that, you would need to do a clean install. Unless anyone else can think of something I haven't.


----------



## beswickd (Jul 22, 2007)

I just went and tried that several more times. On startup, after the logo, and even after the blue screen that says it will download data and then restart, and also through that restart. It continues to Beginning Automatic Repair, then nothing.


----------



## beswickd (Jul 22, 2007)

keltic1der said:


> If you are not able to boot into Safe mode, access the boot options, the only possible thing I can think of to try is if you have the Windows 10 CD, you can put that into the drive, let it boot up and use the repair option. Other than that, you would need to do a clean install. Unless anyone else can think of something I haven't.


I don't have a Windows 10 CD. I have the Dell disc that came with it as Windows 7 Pro, and a full version disc of Windows 7 Pro.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

In my experience, the CD keys for Windows 7 once they upgraded the Operating System to Windows 10, no longer work on Windows 7. I am not sure if it will be the same for the Dell Disc CD key. The only option left is to clean install from either the Dell Disc or the Windows 7 Pro CD (If you have the CD key still).. If your pc will not boot into safe mode, Windows repair is not working, you cannot restore to the last known good configuration, and you cannot access the boot screen. I'm sorry.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

beswickd said:


> I don't have a Windows 10 CD. I have the Dell disc that came with it as Windows 7 Pro, and a full version disc of Windows 7 Pro.


That may be your best option. Did you check that win10 is a supported os for your system? I checked the support page and win10 is NOT listed. That means it is not a supported os. When you install an unsupported os, it does not mean it will not work, it means it was never tested and found to work. In short, you are a beta tester; might work and it might not work. 
If it were me, I would reinstall win7 and run an os were you can download drivers, etc. Here is a link to the support page at dell;
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/xps-8500/drivers/advanced
As you can see, drivers are available for win7 and 8 however not 10.

Just because an upgrade is offered, you still have to check that it will work with ALL of your hardware.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If you do decide to clean install win7, go to the support page and download the following;
1 Chipset driver
2 Sound driver
3 Network driver
4 RST or rapid storage tech driver
5 Download your video driver from either nvidia or amd [whatever card you have]

Place these on a flash drive. It will make your install go much easier. In addition if your install disk does not have service pack 1, download that from MS.


----------



## beswickd (Jul 22, 2007)

crjdriver said:


> That may be your best option. Did you check that win10 is a supported os for your system? I checked the support page and win10 is NOT listed. That means it is not a supported os. When you install an unsupported os, it does not mean it will not work, it means it was never tested and found to work. In short, you are a beta tester; might work and it might not work.
> If it were me, I would reinstall win7 and run an os were you can download drivers, etc. Here is a link to the support page at dell;
> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/xps-8500/drivers/advanced
> As you can see, drivers are available for win7 and 8 however not 10.
> ...


You're jumping to conclusions. Of course I checked and it was well within what they required. Did you not read my intro?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If you look at the support page, where do you see drivers listed for win10????
If there are no drivers, it is not supported. As I said, that in and of itself does not mean it will not work. It means it was never tested and found to work. YOU are a beta tester and you may encounter problems [as you have found]


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

BTW I do not see anywhere where you specifically state you checked for support. If you did post that, can you reference it so I can find it?


> then ran Advanced System Care


Third party programs that claim to "fix" problems are very often the cause of problems. Since your problem occured after running this program, I would not use this in the future.

I have win10 running on an old asus 790fx chipset board [no win10 support] without issues however IF one occurs, then I would probably install a supported os.


----------



## beswickd (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, I guess I'll just head off somewhere else. your rant certainly isn't going to help me fix this, which is what I thought this site is for. You keep your ego, I'll just go see if I can find an answer where I don't have to put up with this crap.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

beswickd said:


> I'll just go see if I can find an answer where I don't have to put up with this crap.


Well then, here's a couple places at Dell you can check for answers:

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/xps-8500/drivers

and this one: http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/SLN297954?dgc=IR&cid=290600&lid=5589154

Keep in mind, it's not Dell that is offering you the Win 10 upgrade, it's Microsoft. They [Microsoft] have not a clue as to whether or not your W7/8 computer is W10 capable. That is for you to determine. 
_
As crjdriver politely stated, "If there are no drivers, it is not supported. As I said, that in and of itself does not mean it will not work. It means it was never tested and found to work. YOU are a beta tester and you may encounter problems [as you have found]."_

Good luck!


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

According to Dell the XPS 8500 supports Windows 7, Windows 8, and Windows 8.1

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/SupportedOS/xps-8500


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Well, I told you how to fix the problem; install a supported os and do not use a third party utility. Up to you however you do need to understand that you must check for support whenever you install an os. This is not the responsibility of whomever offers the upgrade, os, or whatever; it is yours.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

beswickd,

Crjdriver merely pointed out facts to you and was not rude or impolite in any way. Your reply, however, was out of line and has earned you a 3-point warning resulting in a 24-hour temporary ban. Just because you don't like the reality of the responses that doesn't give you the right to be rude or disrepectful.


----------



## timothycochran (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow, man, chill out. I have an Acer laptop that I did everything the way you have. Down to the running the application Advanced System Care. I ten used CCleaner and did a restart and got what you are going through. Blue screen, restart over and over. The guys and ladies in here gave me the exact advice you got. I finally gave in and did a complete install of Windows 10. Was having little glitch problems after about a week. Found and downloaded RegServo. I contacted the online tech support offered there. The guy spent over 2 hours (!) cleaning, deleting, adjusting and resetting my computer. One thing I found out was that a lot of 3rd party applications are crap. He deleted my advanced system care, and several other applications that I had studied and read about before installing. I think Windows 10 doesn't like 3rd party applications and has them cause small conflicts. As you use the application the conflicts get bigger. I will save my money and a lot of headaches by buying a good program like RegServo that still doesn't do everything but comes with tech service. 40 bucks a year isn't too bad a price to pay.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

There is no need of using "RegServo" it is just another higher priced Registry cleaner.


----------



## timothycochran (Jul 6, 2015)

DaveA said:


> There is no need of using "RegServo" it is just another higher priced Registry cleaner.


It may be a little high but it comes with excellent tech support. I ran the program and got some problems to cure and did so. My computer was still acting kind of glitchy so I chose their online live support. No wonder the computer was acting so strange. He spent almost 3 hours deleting, reprogramming and other tasks. Now this is free of charge. I asked him to delete any 3rd party software that was useless and man, most 3rd party software is useless. I would rather spend a little more on a registry cleaner that works very well and includes great tech support.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please refer to our policy regarding registry cleaners/system optimizers:


> Please do not recommend running registry cleaners and/or system optimizers. The staff at Tech Support Guy generally recommend that registry "cleaners" not be used because many of the "errors" shown in scan results are actually incorrect or "false" detections and "fixing" them may cause serious problems. Some resulting issues can appear immediately while others may only become evident months or even years later when you discover that you can't uninstall a program or software you haven't used for a while doesn't work properly. Furthermore, fixing any "real" errors or attempting to optimize the system by tweaking it won't result in any significant gains in space on the hard drive and/or performance so it's best to simply avoid using these types of programs.


----------



## timothycochran (Jul 6, 2015)

Cookiegal said:


> Please refer to our policy regarding registry cleaners/system optimizers:


My apologies. I have found out that most of these 3rd party applications are junk and got rid of Optimizer and other such applications. All they seem to do is put more garbage on your computer. I figure once every 6 months to a year have a qualified tech go through your machine. Windows piles up a bunch of garbage that to the average user cannot be found. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

timothycochran said:


> My apologies. I have found out that most of these 3rd party applications are junk and got rid of Optimizer and other such applications. All they seem to do is put more garbage on your computer. I figure once every 6 months to a year have a qualified tech go through your machine. Windows piles up a bunch of garbage that to the average user cannot be found. Thank you for pointing that out.


Thank you and you're welcome.


----------



## timothycochran (Jul 6, 2015)

Cookiegal said:


> Thank you and you're welcome.


I had the tech guys at Regservo do there thing. I had lost the start menu in Windows 10 and did all the tricks Microsoft offered. Being "free" (cost of program) the Regservo tech did a tremendous job of clearing out the junk and bringing my system back to like new Windows 10. One thing I found strange was they uninstalled Malwarbytes Pro and gave me no reason. I always thought Malwarebytes was a given that you really should install. They said with Chrome and Ad Blocker and WOT I was good to go. Even so I reinstalled Malwarebytes Pro and picked up 4 entries. So I guess it is a matter of opinion.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That was nice of them to remove a program that you paid for.


----------



## timothycochran (Jul 6, 2015)

Cookiegal said:


> That was nice of them to remove a program that you paid for.


Yea, well, like I said I reinstalled it any ways. I have heard similar discussions about CCleaner. I think it works just fine while others think it is garbage. To each his own.
Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

